
Berkeley becomes first U.S. city to ban natural gas in new homes - Jerry2
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Berkeley-becomes-first-U-S-city-to-ban-natural-14102242.php?t=ea39d0f200&f?
======
souprock
There may be unintended results, including tasty brick oven pizza:

[https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sdut-1n27coal23479-coal...](https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sdut-1n27coal23479-coal-
making-comeback-heating-fuel-ho-2008dec27-story.html)

Koch Carbon is only 31 miles away. Just the name... it's carbon you can buy
from the Koch brothers. Berkeley is supporting this local business.

More obviously, propane can be delivered by truck. It burns hotter than
natural gas.

